# E3 2010 und Valve: Was war jetzt die super Ankündigung??



## Nasenbaer (18. Juni 2010)

*E3 2010 und Valve: Was war jetzt die super Ankündigung??*

Hi,
vor der E3 wurde ja eine Menge Wind von seiten der Presse um eine Ankübdigung von Valve gemacht, dass sie etwas besonderes präsentieren wollen. In den Berichterstattungen habe ich allerdings nur ein paar Infos zu Portal 2 von Valve lesen können.

Da dies besagte Anküngigung ja nun nichts mit Poratal 2 zu tun haben sollte frage ich mich was denn nun so tolles präsentiert wurde.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: E3 2010 und Valve: Was war jetzt die super Ankündigung??*

Was soll den Valve grossartiges präsentieren ? Wenn man nichts macht gibts auch nichts.


----------



## Nasenbaer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: E3 2010 und Valve: Was war jetzt die super Ankündigung??*

Ich beziehe mich unter anderem auf diese News:

Valve: E3-Überraschung ist nicht Half-Life 2: Episode 3 - Kommt Half-Life 3?

EDIT:

Toll habs gerade selbst gefunden beim Suchen nach obiger News:

http://www.pcgames.de/Valve-Softwar...-Gabe-Newell-Auftritt-auf-der-Sony-PK-750413/

Portal 2 kommt für die PS3. [IRONIE] WOW!!! [/IRNOIE] Für mich als PC und Wii-Besitzer also total uninteressant. Ich will HL2- EP3!!!!!1 ;D


----------

